# Turn old laptop into second monitor.



## Andrewk714

I have an old dell laptop with Linux Ubuntu on it, I want to use the laptop as a second monitor, but the Desktop that I'm using has Windows 7 on it.
I connected the laptop to the desktop, and windows can see the laptop and it shows that its working, but the laptop display does not change to windows it just stays on Ubuntu. I just want to know if there is a way for me to get it to work without have to put windows on the laptop?


----------



## sniperchang

Andrewk714 said:


> I have an old dell laptop with Linux Ubuntu on it, I want to use the laptop as a second monitor, but the Desktop that I'm using has Windows 7 on it.
> I connected the laptop to the desktop, and windows can see the laptop and it shows that its working, but the laptop display does not change to windows it just stays on Ubuntu. I just want to know if there is a way for me to get it to work without have to put windows on the laptop?



How do you mean you "connected" your laptop and desktop? By a network? It doesn't work that way...

oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## johnb35

There is no way to make it work like that, you would have to have a video input port on the laptop and there is no such animal.


----------



## Rit

There's a way to do it, but I'm not familiar with what needs to be done.

So.. Google FTW... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhGzTGzHwik


----------



## Andrewk714

*Reply*

I connected the laptop to the desktop via VGA.


----------



## spynoodle

Rit said:


> There's a way to do it, but I'm not familiar with what needs to be done.
> 
> So.. Google FTW... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhGzTGzHwik


That's only if the laptop is your main system, and you just want to use the built-in monitor along with the extra monitor for only one system.


Andrewk714 said:


> I connected the laptop to the desktop via VGA.


What da.... how da.... huh????


----------



## WhiteTree

I've always wondered if a laptop could serve as an extra monitor. Interested in seeing how this turns out.


----------



## spynoodle

WhiteTree said:


> I've always wondered if a laptop could serve as an extra monitor. Interested in seeing how this turns out.


^Same here. I wanna know how this dude used a VGA cord to do it!


----------



## sniperchang

Andrewk714 said:


> I connected the laptop to the desktop via VGA.








But seriously, you can't do that. The VGA on a computer is almost always an output. So that VGA port on your laptop is not an input, it's used to connect to monitors.



Rit said:


> There's a way to do it, but I'm not familiar with what needs to be done.
> 
> So.. Google FTW... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhGzTGzHwik



What they did there, is connect the monitor to the laptop's VGA output. So that's not really using your laptop as a second screen, you should think of it as the laptop using the monitor as a second screen.


*Solutions:*
If you do want to use a laptop as a secondary screen, you need to use a program like Maxivista or synergy.

Maxivista will make your secondary computer appear like a second screen by using a network, but it's costly and probably windows only. Synergy will send your mouse and keyboard commands to your secondary computers similarly to have multiple displays (like a kvm switch, but without switching monitors, you just drag the mouse over to the next computer to control it, neat!) over a network, and it's free and supports many OSs.


I hope that does the trick for you!


----------



## WhiteTree

Thanks sniperchang!

That Synergy looks really good I'll have to give it a try. It just so happens that I've got an old laptop around...


----------



## sniperchang

WhiteTree said:


> Thanks sniperchang!
> 
> That Synergy looks really good I'll have to give it a try. It just so happens that I've got an old laptop around...



Ya it really does the trick. I use it at work to use an old laptop as another display.

Just be aware that your computers must have file sharing on to work (and be in the same workgroup and all that network fun).


----------



## al086

sorry for bringing this old subject back up, but in case someone searches and looks for another solution, here's what I'm doing for under 30$ : 
The laptop may be old, or even dead. As long as the screen works, it's fine. 
Carefuly remove the casing, etc of the laptop. Take everything apart until you have your screen free from everything else. Don't cut any wires! The screen cables can snap out, unplug if you will. 
One you have just your screen and that cable with a wide end, plug it into a Compatible R.RM5451 LCD Controller Board Kit with DVI (check on ebay to contact njytouch) or a similar  product. That device will let another computer uses your old laptop screen as an external monitor, using a vga plug (and I think another).
There's nothing more to it. Take your screen, plug it into the board, plug the board to your computer, and that's it! I hope this will be of help to some people.


----------



## 5rank1e

http://www.youtube.com/user/njytouch

answer right........ya, there


----------

